# Libreoffice fails to build



## EmeraldBot (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi, everyone!

I'm trying to build Libreoffice, but it's failing because of a "no rule to make target". I'll put the log here, and perhaps there's an error in the port?

http://pastebin.com/nUZudxQ9


----------



## talsamon (Aug 26, 2014)

The option java is per default OFF.


----------



## EmeraldBot (Aug 26, 2014)

So, that means I must disable Java support? (if it is possible to keep it, I would prefer to do so)


----------



## talsamon (Aug 26, 2014)

Which FreeBSD version? With the recent version of libreoffice-4.2.5_4 I had other problems but not with JDK. Try to recompile openjdk6. If this doesn't work do `portmaster -Rf openjdk6`.


----------



## EmeraldBot (Aug 26, 2014)

My version is FreeBSD 10-RELEASE. My full uname -a is: 
	
	



```
FreeBSD Neptune 10.0-RELEASE-p7 FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p7 #0: Tue Jul  8 06:37:44 UTC 2014    
root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
I've successfully compiled Libreoffice _without_ Java support, so that's certainly the problem. I'll try `portmaster -Rf openjdk6`. I also have openjdk7 and 8 installed, as well as the Linux version of 7, in case "that changes everything", so to speak.


----------



## talsamon (Aug 26, 2014)

No. Have a look  at the Makefile --> # LibreOffice works only with Java 6 -- which may not be the default
# if you specify the JAVA_VENDOR variable.

Maybe you have to put in your /etc/make.conf (only for LibreOffice, after compile comment it out - sorry, I have forgotten before):

```
JAVA_PREFERRED_PORTS=JAVA_PORT_NATIVE_OPENJDK_JDK_1_6
```


----------



## EmeraldBot (Aug 26, 2014)

Ah! The `portmaster -Rf editors/libreoffice` did the trick, and I'll keep the make.conf in mind. Thank you!  :beergrin


----------

